# Off Brand: RED Hydrogen Prototype Hands-On



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2017)

```
<iframe width="728" height="409" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/tQzqFbwWPSk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Last month, RED showed off a render of a new smartphone they are working on. It’s an Android based, holographic, modular pocket cinema camera/smartphone.</p>
<p>One of the interesting features of this smartphone, is its ability to turn 2D footage into 3D on the 5.5″ holographic display. While we get to see Marques’ reaction to the feature, we don’t actually get to see it in action at this time.</p>

<p>The smartphone will also be modular, as you’ll be able to add accessories and lenses to “super charge” its abilities. The design looks to be very rugged, though we don’t know if it’ll be water resistant or not. We also don’t know any of the planned specifications of the phones hardware. Pricing is said to be $1200 USD and RED is aiming to begin shipping this in Q1 of 2018.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Tony Bennett (Aug 3, 2017)

Interesting. Can see this pushing phone makers to produce better products.


----------



## Daan Stam (Aug 4, 2017)

I really like the idea... It's a little expensive though, but it is a red product after all so what should we have expected differently anyway.


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 5, 2017)

I hope it will be as reliable as a Canon.


----------



## Jopa (Aug 11, 2017)

Better dead than red!


----------

